# Short Reed Goose Call



## James (May 8, 2014)

Short Reed goose call. Stabilized in shop, Spalted Maple burl. Band machined from solid brass round bar. Wood is from @windyridgebowman . Now to finish the duck call that goes with it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## manbuckwal (May 8, 2014)

Pretty wood with a nice finish


----------



## ironman123 (May 8, 2014)

James that is a fabulous piece of wood. Great looking call. Short reed...is that for short legged geese?
Taking a solid rod to make a band is a lot of wasted material. Is there such a thing as heavy wall brass tubing you could use?
Any how, you did a super job stabilizing, turning the band, making and finish of the call.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (May 8, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> James that is a fabulous piece of wood. Great looking call. Short reed...is that for short legged geese?
> Taking a solid rod to make a band is a lot of wasted material. Is there such a thing as heavy wall brass tubing you could use?
> Any how, you did a super job stabilizing, turning the band, making and finish of the call.
> 
> Ray


I actually buy the rod cheaper than I can heavy wall tubing, and then use all my shavings for brass inlays. And yes, real short legged geese!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 8, 2014)

beutifull goose getter james. ill have to get you on a trade for a set of those soon .I broke the reed in my good goose call last season it froze and split  duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

